# Is Early retirement Boring ?



## satwa sam (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi All,having visited Cyprus,my wife and I are currently thinking of moving there on a permanant basis.We have both been expat for many years and the plan would be to rent a Villa at least for the first year - Ideally we would both like to find work but we do understand that this would be very difficult at present,we have enough savings to live on but my question is that if we do take the plunge and do not find work,is there enough to do in Cyprus to prevent us getting bored quickly - we are both relatively young - 47 & 42 - so what do early retirees do to fill their time and have a meaningful life ??


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I know that I'm olive picking at the moment but not sure what I'll be doing for the rest of the week, but I do know that I won't be bored.

I think that it's your frame of mind that counts more than anything.


----------



## geoff2 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,
I had the same worries before moving over in April, now I look forward to a day at home! There are walking groups for all abilities, sports to play like bowls, snooker, golf or darts, organisations like the P3A, phoenix club or UKCA that have numerous special interest groups, live sport to watch in bars, evening entertainment in bars, concerts and theatre shows, and of course eating out! Hope this is of help
Geoff2


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't forget the pleasures of just gettingto know the island better. There are so many lovely places to explore.
Geocaching is a great hobby and a great way to see things you would not otherwise see.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/76501-geocaching-puzzles.html


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Work gets in the way of life in my opinion. Much as I enjoyed working, my early retirement is so much more fulfilling. Come to Cyprus and embrace all this marvellous island has to offer.


----------



## satwa sam (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Guys - we will make our decision by Christmas. At the moment were probably 60: 40 in favour of moving over there with the only negatives to do with keeping ourselves occupied once the initial euphoria has worn off - which I imagine will be after 9 - 12 months- The plan would be to hopefully try to establish some small business after this time but what,how and where - this is soemthing we can consider in its own good time
Regards


----------

